# Verwenden des Taktmerkerbytes



## Baracuss (19 November 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich brauche für eine Programmieraufgabe das Taktmekerbyte der CPU alllerdings habe ich keine ahnung wie ich dieses verwende.
Ich habe in der Hardwarekonfiguration der CPU das Häcken beim Taktmerker gemacht.
Aber wie geht es jetzt weiter?
Wäre schön wen ihr mir Sagen könntet wie ich es in FUP mach.


----------



## M-Ott (19 November 2010)

Du kennst aber schon die Suchfunktion hier?


----------



## Baracuss (19 November 2010)

ja aber um ehrlich zusein habe nicht das richtige gefunden weil das was ich gefunden habe war alles in AWL und AWL kann ich so gut wie gar nicht.


----------



## M-Ott (19 November 2010)

Naja, das sind gerade mal zwei einfache Verknüpfungen, das habe ich im zweiten Lehrjahr schon in AWL hinbekommen!


----------



## Baracuss (19 November 2010)

Ich habe in AWL aber nur UND und ODER verknüpfungen gelernt ansonsten habe ich bis jetzt immer im FUP gearbeitet


----------



## MSB (19 November 2010)

Baracuss schrieb:


> Ich habe in AWL aber nur UND und ODER verknüpfungen gelernt ansonsten habe ich bis jetzt immer im FUP gearbeitet



Na dann kannst du doch eh schon alles, was du für deine Aufgabe brauchst:
UND bzw. ODER Verknüpfungen.


----------



## borromeus (19 November 2010)

Alles was man dazu sagen kann, steht in der HW-Konfig in der Lasche mit den Taktmerkern unter Hilfe!


----------



## peter(R) (19 November 2010)

Beim Taktmerkerbyte kommen fertige Taktbits raus. 
Ob du die in FUP oder AWL verarbeitest ist denen völlig egal.

Häkchen machen, Byte Eintragen, feddich.

peter(R)


----------



## M-Ott (19 November 2010)

Hast Du Dir die Suchergebnisse zu "takmerkerbyte" überhaupt angeguckt?
Ich habe gerade irgendwie das Gefühl: Nein!, sonst hättest Du nämlich einige Beispiele gefunden, alle nur mit UND und ODER.


----------



## Dr.M (19 November 2010)

Baracuss schrieb:


> Ich habe in AWL aber nur UND und ODER  verknüpfungen gelernt ansonsten habe ich bis jetzt immer im FUP  gearbeitet




reicht doch. Bei Taktmerkerbyte 100:

U M 100.7
= A 0.0

schon blinkt dat Ding


----------



## borromeus (19 November 2010)

Baracuss schrieb:


> Aber wie geht es jetzt weiter?


 
Was willst Du denn machen?
Mir kommt gleich in der Früh das :sb5:wenn einer von einer "Programmieraufgabe" spricht und nicht die Hilfetaste findet.


----------



## M-Ott (19 November 2010)

@Dr.M
Mensch, das ist doch AWL! Das kann er doch nicht!

@boromeus
Viel schlimmer: er kann auch die SuFu nicht bedienen


----------



## Dr.M (19 November 2010)

M-Ott schrieb:


> @Dr.M
> Mensch, das ist doch AWL! Das kann er doch nicht!



Oh ja, wie ungeschickt von mir. Hätte es vielleicht auch besser kommentieren sollen.


----------



## Baracuss (19 November 2010)

Mein Ausbilder Sagte mir das ich bei Folgender aufgabe das Textmerkerbyte verwenden soll um einen 2Hz Taktgenerator zu erstellenj.


----------



## M-Ott (19 November 2010)

Mit Hilfe der Suchfunktion und der F1-Taste in STEP7 kann man alles finden, was man braucht, um das Taktmerkerbyte zu verwenden. Selbst dann, wenn man in AWL nur UND und ODER kennt!
Ich habe keine Lust, Leuten das Suchen abzunehmen und klinke mich dann hier aus.


----------



## vierlagig (19 November 2010)

das dauerte einen moment... nett umschrieben...


```
*
      U     M     20.0                  //Aktiv
      SPBN  end
      U     M     20.1                  //hoch
      SPBN  down
      U     M      1.3                  //2Hz
      FP    M     10.0
      SPBN  end
      L     MW   100                    //Spannungswert
      +     1
      T     MW   100
      SPA   end
down: U     M      1.3                  //2Hz
      FP    M     10.1
      SPBN  end
      L     MW   100                    //Spannungswert
      +     -1
      T     MW   100
end:  NOP   0
```


----------



## M-Ott (19 November 2010)

@4L
Das hatte ja jetzt einen tollen Lerneffekt für ihn! Da kann er ja dann richtig punkten, wenn er seinem Ausbilder das ganze erklären soll!


----------



## vierlagig (19 November 2010)

M-Ott schrieb:


> @4L
> Das hatte ja jetzt einen tollen Lerneffekt für ihn! Da kann er ja dann richtig punkten, wenn er seinem Ausbilder das ganze erklären soll!



die erklärung würde mich ja brennend interessieren 
da er ja sowieso kein awl versteht, seh ich da jetzt nicht so dass problem. also entweder er muß sich mit awl auseinandersetzen um es zu verstehen (lerneffekt ON) oder es hilft ihn nicht weiter und er muß weiter nach einer lösung betteln...


----------



## M-Ott (19 November 2010)

@4L
So gesehen..... 
Ich hatte mich schon gefragt, was mit Dir los ist, Komplettlösungen für Beratungsresistente sind doch sonst nicht so Deine Art!


----------



## peter(R) (19 November 2010)

Habe ich nicht vor ganz kurzer Zeit genau diese Aufgabe schon einmal gesehen ..........  ???   

@ 4L   

ein wenig sparsam deine Kommentare. War das etwa Absicht ??  

peter(R)


----------



## peter(R) (19 November 2010)

@ 4L

ausserdem hast du die Zeit zwischen den Rampen und das Verknüpfen mit der nächsten Rampe vergessen.

Ein bischen vorauseilender Gehorsam wäre da schon angebracht geweswn 


Setzen 5-6

peter(R)


----------



## vierlagig (19 November 2010)

peter(R) schrieb:


> @ 4L
> 
> ein wenig sparsam deine Kommentare. War das etwa Absicht ??
> 
> peter(R)



ja, wollte ja eben keine komplettlösung liefern wie mir motte unterstellte 
aber für die meisten sollte es doch auch mit den wenigen kommentaren verständlich sein, oder?


----------



## peter(R) (19 November 2010)

Äh

das sollte auch OHNE Kommentare verständlich sein !!!  

peter(R)


----------



## vierlagig (19 November 2010)

peter(R) schrieb:


> @ 4L
> 
> ausserdem hast du die Zeit zwischen den Rampen und das Verknüpfen mit der nächsten Rampe vergessen.
> 
> ...



ich wollte doch nur hoch und runterzählen ... mit M20.0 kannst du die pause machen. mit M20.1 die richtungsumschaltung ... die beiden signale muß man dann natürlich noch mit vergleichern verknüppern, aber das geht ja in KUP...


----------



## peter(R) (19 November 2010)

KUP kann ich nicht !

peter(R)


----------



## vierlagig (19 November 2010)

peter(R) schrieb:


> KUP kann ich nicht !



KOP und :sb5: F** -> KUP


----------



## Toki0604 (19 November 2010)

*Zum Thema Hilfe*






ein kleiner Gag, Gruß Toki


----------



## Baracuss (19 November 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> das dauerte einen moment... nett umschrieben...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 

Erstmal danke für die Halb fertige Lösung aber habe noch das Probelm das ich nicht Weiß ich ich das mit dem Laden und dem Transferieren sprich (L, T, NOP im Fup machen kann.


----------



## M-Ott (19 November 2010)

Baracuss schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die Halb fertige Lösung aber habe noch das Probelm das ich nicht Weiß ich ich das mit dem Laden und dem Transferieren sprich (L, T, NOP im Fup machen kann.


 
Nachdem Du ja anscheinend schon mit den Beispielen zur Verwendung des Taktmerkers in AWL überfordert warst: Verstehst Du überhaupt, was da gemacht wird?


----------



## Baracuss (19 November 2010)

Noch nicht so ganz aber ich wollte die schaltung programmieren und dann halt mit der brille mir anzeigen lassen was da so paasiert und hoffen das ich es dan verstehe


----------



## M-Ott (19 November 2010)

Die Idee, was eigenes zu machen, wo Du dann auch was lernst und was Du Deinem Ausbilder dann auch erklären kannst, hast Du ja dann anscheinend endgültig verworfen....


----------



## Baracuss (19 November 2010)

Das Problem ist eifach das ich nicht so recht weiß wie ich die Aufgabe angehen soll.


----------



## M-Ott (19 November 2010)

Was hast Du denn für Ideen im Kopf?


----------



## Baracuss (19 November 2010)

Also ich habe jetzt mit 2 Timern einen Taktgenerator gebaut der mir 2Hz heruasgibt.
Nun habe ich die 2Hz auf einen Vorwärtszähler gelegt.

Und mein Problem ist nun das ich den Ausgang des Zählers vergleichen möchte.
Das wen der Zähler mir eine 1 herausgibt das das 0,5V sind und bei einer 2 sind es dan 1V.
Aber das habe ich noch nicht hinbekommen und ich habe auch keine ahnung womit ich das machen kann.


----------



## M-Ott (19 November 2010)

Suchfunktion "Skalieren", "Skalierung


----------



## Baracuss (19 November 2010)

So ich habe mal gekuckt aber das zeigt er mir 30 Versiedenen ´Themen an ich habe auch was gefunden wo so etwas drin steht das problem ist nur das es in AWL geschrieben ist und ich da überhaupt nicht durchblicke.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19311


----------



## M-Ott (19 November 2010)

Aber da steht ja schonmal ein Hinweis in die richtige Richtung: FC105 / FC106.
Das sind Standardbausteine, die sind bei STEP7 immer dabei. findest Du in den Bibliotheken. Da einfach mal markieren und dann heißt es wieder "F1".


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 November 2010)

Baracuss schrieb:


> ... das problem ist nur das es in AWL geschrieben ist und ich da überhaupt nicht durchblicke.


 
Dann wird es vielleicht Zeit, sich mal damit auseinander zu setzen. Entgegen anders lautender Behauptungen (u.A. auch hier im Forum) bin ich der Meinung, dass AWL nicht tot ist und speziell bezogen auf Siemens ist es so, dass du viele Dinge, die man in AWL mal "eben so" programmieren kann, in KOP oder FUP gar nicht oder nur mit hohen und undurchsichtigen Aufwand erstellen kann.

Im Falle der Skalierung mittels des von M-Ott genannten bausteins ist das aber etwas, dass von der darstellungsform unabhängig passiert. Hier wird ja ein bereits fertiger Baustein verwendet, den man in jedem Fall mit Werten versorgen (beschalten) muß.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Baracuss (19 November 2010)

Habe mir mal die info zu dem FC 105 /106 durchgelesen aber die sind ja nur zum einlesen von Analogensignale aber ich möchte ja analogesignale ausgeben.
ich glaube ich brauche da nen bisschen mehr hilfestellung


----------



## vierlagig (19 November 2010)

Baracuss schrieb:


> Habe mir mal die info zu dem FC 105 /106 durchgelesen aber die sind ja nur zum einlesen von Analogensignale aber ich möchte ja analogesignale ausgeben.
> ich glaube ich brauche da nen bisschen mehr hilfestellung



da haste wohl nicht richtig gelesen


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 November 2010)

... der FC105 ist für das Einlesen zuständig. Der FC106 nicht ... vielleicht kann man damit ja die Analog-Ausgänge skalieren ... ?


----------



## Baracuss (19 November 2010)

Mein fehler habe gerade herausgefunden das es 2 FC1005 in der Biliothek gibt.
Jetzt habe ich nur noch das Problem das ich aus meiner Dezimal zahl die ich aus meinem Vorwärtzähler kommt zb ein analoges 1V signal machen muss mit dem FC 105


----------



## M-Ott (19 November 2010)

Baracuss schrieb:


> Mein fehler habe gerade herausgefunden das es 2 FC1005 in der Biliothek gibt.
> Jetzt habe ich nur noch das Problem das ich aus meiner Dezimal zahl die ich aus meinem Vorwärtzähler kommt zb ein analoges 1V signal machen muss mit dem FC 105


 
Lies Dir NOCHMAL die Hilfe zum FC105 und FC106 durch!


----------



## Baracuss (19 November 2010)

Mh habe jetzt alles an den FC105 dran geschrieben.
Nun ist das Probelm das die SPS im dauer stop ist und ich sie zum Testen nicht mehr in den Run modus bekomme.
Schätze mal liegt daran fas ich den FC noch nicht in den OB eingefügt habe, was daran liegt das ich den out und den RET_VAL keinem ausgang im OB zuweisen kann.


Ich habe mal das Programm von FUP in AWL umgewandelt mit S7 hoffe ihr könnt es erkennen dann könntet ihr mir ja mal sagen ob es so richtig ist.


```
Netwerk 1: Timmer 1 für 2Hz signal
      U     #S1
      UN    T      2
      L     S5T#250MS
      SI    T      1
      NOP   0
      NOP   0
      NOP   0
      NOP   0
 
Netzwerk 2: Timmer 2 für 2Hz Signal
      U     #S1
      UN    T      1
      L     S5T#250MS
      SI    T      2
      NOP   0
      NOP   0
      NOP   0
      NOP   0
 
Netzwerk 3: M10 1 wenn T1 = 1
      U     T      1
      =     #M10

      U     #M10
      ZV    Z      1
      BLD   101
      NOP   0
      NOP   0
      U(    
      L     MW    50
      L     24
      ==I   
      )     
      R     Z      1
      L     Z      1
      T     MW    50
      NOP   0
      NOP   0

Netzwerk 4 FC 105
      U     #M30
      =     L      0.0
      BLD   103
      CALL  "SCALE"
       IN     :=MW50
       HI_LIM :=3.402823e+038
       LO_LIM :=1.175495e-038
       BIPOLAR:=L0.0
       RET_VAL:=#M40
       OUT    :=#ergebnis_sk
      NOP   0
```


----------



## borromeus (19 November 2010)

Ich nominier den mal als 

"Beratungsresistentester Forumsuser" 

für 2010!


----------



## peter(R) (19 November 2010)

Meine Stimme kriegt er auch.

Ich verfolge das Ganze nur noch kopfschüttelnd !

peter(R)


----------



## vierlagig (19 November 2010)

dann pflegt doch bitte diesen thread weiter: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=17876

@Baracuss
1. warum nutzt du nicht den taktmerker, der schon da ist. die hinweise dazu waren imho schon ausreichend, aber gern nochmal auch für dich: guck dir mal die CPU-Eigenschaften in der hardwarekonfig an, da gibt es einen tab taktmerker...
2. warum benutzt du einen systemzähler? reicht dir eine einfache addition und subtraktion nicht mehr?
3. HI_LIM und LO_LIM haben mich erst laut lachen lassen, danach kamen mir die tränen... wie ist dein analogausgang konfiguriert? 0..10V? dann schreib HI_LIM 10.0 und LO_LIM auf 0 ...


----------



## IBFS (19 November 2010)

Tierquälerei ist verboten!   -->  Das Verbot sollte auf SPSen ausgeweitet werden. 

Um übrigen bekommt jetzt das Wort "Leerling" eine ganz neue Bedeutung!

Frank


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 November 2010)

Da hat sich doch einer von den Kollegen einen Scherz erlaubt....

Helmut komm raus du bist erkannt.... oder doch Zotos.. oder Onkel Dagobert ??????
VL würd ich es auch noch zutrauen. *ROFL*


----------



## borromeus (19 November 2010)

Ist schon jetzt so, beides Sachbeschädigung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 November 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Da hat sich doch einer von den Kollegen einen Scherz erlaubt....
> 
> Helmut komm raus du bist erkannt.... oder doch Zotos.. oder Onkel Dagobert ??????
> VL würd ich es auch noch zutrauen. *ROFL*


 
neh ich bin es diesesmal nicht, ich bin schon seit tagen draußen am Laub harken


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> neh ich bin es diesesmal nicht, ich bin schon seit tagen draußen am Laub harken


Und das geht in FUP? Oder musstest Du auf AWL umschalten? Denn das Harken muss ja im Takt, also mit einem Taktmerker, getan werden wenn es ordentlich sein soll.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 November 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und das geht in FUP? Oder musstest Du auf AWL umschalten? Denn das Harken muss ja im Takt, also mit einem Taktmerker, getan werden wenn es ordentlich sein soll.


 
ach ja FUP, das ist der Beweis das ich es nicht bin, ich kann kein FUP


----------



## borromeus (19 November 2010)

U #Pause
SPB =PAUS

L #Laub
SRW 8
T #Tonne

PAUS: NOP0

Machst 'ne Schleife drumrum und kannst wieder mitschreiben.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 November 2010)

borromeus schrieb:


> U #Pause
> SPB =PAUS
> 
> L #Laub
> ...


Da fehlt noch davor

```
SET
= #Pause
```


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 November 2010)

borromeus schrieb:


> U #Pause
> SPB =PAUS
> 
> L #Laub
> ...



Das passt für meine Anwendung nicht,
der Speicher Tonne ist viel zu Klein. 
Heute habe ich alleine 12 Schubkarren
weggefahren und ich habe erst 1/15
geschafft. Früher gab es schon mal Herbst-
Stürme für so was. Bei den Eichen hat es 
dann bis Mitte Dezember gedauert bis alles
unten war. Dieses Jahr ist alles jetzt schon 
unten.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Das passt für meine Anwendung nicht,
> der Speicher Tonne ist viel zu Klein.
> Heute habe ich alleine 12 Schubkarren
> weggefahren und ich habe erst 1/15
> ...



Deshalb wird ja das Laub durch SRW 8 auf 1/256 komprimiert


----------



## borromeus (19 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Das passt für meine Anwendung nicht,
> der Speicher Tonne ist viel zu Klein.
> Heute habe ich alleine 12 Schubkarren
> weggefahren und ich habe erst 1/15
> ...


 
Verkauf halt ein paar Hektar!


----------



## Blockmove (19 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Bei den Eichen hat es
> dann bis Mitte Dezember gedauert bis alles
> unten war. Dieses Jahr ist alles jetzt schon
> unten.




Jetzt hat der Mensch einen Eichenwald auf seinen Grundstück und jammert.
Unverständlich!
Helmut Eichen sind eine super Wertanlage für Generationen!
Wenn du mal schaust, was ein guter Eichenstamm (Möbelqualität) bringt, dann kannst du damit später ganz nett deine Rente aufbessern 
So mancher und so manche wär froh um soviel Holz vor der Hütt'n

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (19 November 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> So mancher und so manche wär froh um soviel Holz vor der Hütt'n
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Hast du nicht etwas falsch verstanden?
Holz vor der Hütt'n ist nicht für die Rente aber ist dennoch gut 

bike


----------



## IBFS (19 November 2010)

bike schrieb:


> Holz vor der Hütt'n ist nicht für die Rente aber ist dennoch gut



jeder wie er mag: 

http://www.holzmiete.de/holz_vor_der_huette/holz_vor_der_huette.jpg

http://img.fotowelt.chip.de/imgserver/communityimages/606300/606316/1280x.jpg

http://data5.blog.de/media/584/2631584_36fc307c04_m.jpeg

http://gamona-images.de/78806/a71f4f13afa1144b8510319b93ad38e4.jpg
​


----------



## Corosop15 (19 November 2010)

Ich kann mich einfach für keines entscheiden, alle TOP


----------

